# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  802.11n The Day After ...

## maxfuels

Μια νέα μέρα για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες ξημερώνει,επειτα απο την ανακοίνωση 2 μεγάλων εταιριών. H εταιρία Netgear παρουσίασε δικτυακό εξοπλισμό ( RangeMax Next series ) βασισμένο στο νέο πρότυπο 802.11n. Ενω στα ίδια βήματα βρίσκεται και η Dlink με το μοντέλο RangeBooster N 650.
Το 802.11n επιτρέπει ασύρματη επικοινωνία με ταχύτητες 300Μbps ενω αναμένεται να φτάσει ταχύτητες των 600Mbps. Το 802.11n είναι backward compatible με τα υπάρχοντα πρότυπα ασύρματης επικοινωνίας. 

Οι τιμές των προιοντων για τις οποίες αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα που επισυνάπτω είναι ενδεικτικές ( RangeMax Next = $349.99 D-Link RangeBooster N 650 Wireless Router = $159.99 )και απο οτι φαίνεται τουλάχιστον, θα υπάρξει αρκετός δρόμος για να βρούμε την κατάλληλη λύση / εφαρμογή του νέου πρότυπου για το AWMN.

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=1647

----------


## aangelis

> Το 802.11n επιτρέπει ασύρματη επικοινωνία με ταχύτητες 300Μbps ενω αναμένεται να φτάσει ταχύτητες των 600Mbps.


Το κακό με το n ειναι ότι χρησιμοποιεί πολλαπλη εκπομπή/λήψη απο πολλαπλές κεραίες.

----------


## mbjp

αρα εκει που ειχαμε 3 πιατα για 3 links θα χρειαζομαστε 9  ::

----------


## aangelis

> αρα εκει που ειχαμε 3 πιατα για 3 links θα χρειαζομαστε 9


Δεν ειναι αναγκαστικό το 3 ανα λινκ, μπορείς να έχεις 4 ή και 5  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Γιατι ρε παιδια να ρωτησω σε τι αποστασεις φτανει ?

----------


## Nefalim

μονο και μονο οι ταχυτητες που πιανει ειναι αρκετα ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΕΣ μπορω να πω. αντε μαγκες ετοιμαστειτε για νεες εποχες

----------


## vmanolis

> μονο και μονο οι ταχυτητες που πιανει ειναι αρκετα ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΕΣ μπορω να πω. αντε μαγκες *ετοιμαστειτε για νεες εποχες*


... *και για νέους ιστούς* (κάπου πρέπει να μπουν οι νέες κεραίες).  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Τέτοιες συνδέσεις δε χρειάζεται να φτιάξουν όλοι, μερικοί κόμβοι κορμού να τα βάλουν μόνο η επίδραση θα είναι μεγάλη για όλους. Απο οτι βλέπω το κόστος είναι μεγάλο οπότε απευθύνονται σε εμπορικές εφαρμογές... Μπορεί όμως να φτηνήνουν όπως και τα κινητά τηλέφωνα, οπότε σε 5-10 χρόνια όλοι να έχουμε 300αρια ifs  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Νομίζεις πως θα σας αφήσει η ΕΕΤΤ?  ::  

Εδώ παίζονται λεφτά από τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και όχι μόνο...

----------


## mojiro

για δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη στην οποια εβρισκομαστε...

ποσων κομβων τα 5αρια λινκς φουλαρουν ?

κατα μεσο ορο καθε κομβος εχει 3 λινκς με 25 mbit tcp
μονοδρομο το καθ'ενα.

για την ωρα καλα ειμαστε... ελαχιστοι α) εχουν δυνατοτητα
να το δοκιμασουν, β) πρεπει να το βαλουν.

----------


## bedazzled

Το 802.11n θα παίζει στα 5 GHz ή είναι καμιά μούφα σαν το 802.11g;  ::

----------


## Vigor

To παραπάνω αποτελεί αντικείμενο συζήτησης και σε άλλες κοινότητες:

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/73388




> Re: 802.11n frequency?
> 
> [quote:83788]"One more factor worth noting -- I'd read that the 802.11n group was still debating the radio frequency of n. I assume right now we're still using 2400 MHz. Rumor was that it might be moved into the 5GHz band."


Nope, 802.11n will remain in the 2.4GHz spectrum. Frequency is decided long before the first draft of a spec is released.[/quote:83788]

Επίσης, συγκεντρωτικά τα διάφορα πρωτόκολλα:

http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/4520-76...1023478-2.html

----------


## maxfuels

Οπως και να εχει το θέμα την *ΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΑ λύση*  θα δωσουν και πάλι οι εταιρίες παραγωγής Router. Δεν νομίζω να λυπηθούν σε καμία περίπτωση καμία μπάντα εαν και εφόσον πέσει το χρήμα στην τσέπη. Αυτοί να πουλήσουν θέλουν και θα εκμεταλευτούν στο επακρο κάθε νέο πρωτόκολλο αλλά και ήδη υπάρχον. Πολύ απλά σας φέρνω το παράδειγμα του Dual Band ¨Linksys WRT55AG Wireless A+G broadband router ¨ Dual-band networking equipment gives you just that. 802.11a/b/g gear operates at both 2.4GHz and 5GHz

_οπότε χρήμα να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και του σπανού τα γένια ... γίνονται _

----------


## dti

> αρα εκει που ειχαμε 3 πιατα για 3 links θα χρειαζομαστε 9


Ίσως όχι απαραίτητα, με μεγαλύτερο πιάτο από το κλασσικό 80άρι, μπορούν να μπουν π.χ. 3 feeders στο ίδιο πιάτο, κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό που είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει παλιότερα με τα πιάτα της wave frontier.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> αρα εκει που ειχαμε 3 πιατα για 3 links θα χρειαζομαστε 9 
> 
> 
> Ίσως όχι απαραίτητα, με μεγαλύτερο πιάτο από το κλασσικό 80άρι, μπορούν να μπουν π.χ. 3 feeders στο ίδιο πιάτο, κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό που είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει παλιότερα με τα πιάτα της wave frontier.


Kαι πως θα στοχεύουν στο ίδιο σημείο ?  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Kαι πως θα στοχεύουν στο ίδιο σημείο ?


τς τς τς, έλλειψη φαντασίας

το ένα πίσω από τ'άλλο  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1952659,00.asp

Some of the first products based on 802.11n show the wireless standard's performance potential—and problems.

----------


## alsafi

Είχα διαβάσει (όταν τσακωνόντουσαν ακόμα εάν ονομαστεί “n”) ότι θα παίζει σε 3 κανάλια (όχι συνεχόμενα) και θα είναι στα 2,4 GHz
Κοινώς θα βλέπουμε “G” και θα λέμε πάλι καλά 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

οχι και τωρα λεμε παλι καλα!

το g θα καταργηθει, αρα παπαλα οι συσκευες απο τα ραφια
το n θα μπει στη θεση του, αλλα δε θα μπορει κανεις να βαλει 6 κεραιες εκει που εβαζε 2 και τελειωνε  ::  θα του παει ο κουκος αηδονι

----------

